# Han utilizado el Microcode Studio Plus?



## rojewski (Jul 9, 2009)

Saludos a todos los electronicos y electronicas. Hace poco empece a adentrarme en el mundo de la programacion de los PIC, descubri que trabajar con assembler (ensamblador) era como tratar de aprender japones o chino sin ayuda, asi que buscando por la red di con el Microcode Studio Plus, software que permite crear programas en Basic para la mayoria (99%) de los PIC. A lo que voy: Quien ha usado este programa antes? Que les ha parecido? Es mejor el assembler? La verdad pude aprenderlo en solo 1 semana y ya arme varios proyectos de la universidad con mucha facilidad. Bueno espero que alguien se anime a dar opiniones sobre este software de programacion, que a mi punto de vista hace muchisimo mas facil aprender a programar PIC para aquellos que no sabemos mucho del tema.

Mas adelante adjuntare los circuitos de los proyectos que estoy haciendo.


----------



## yukardo (Jul 9, 2009)

Saludos.

Yo he utilizado ese programa, como tu comentas es mucho mas facil que el assembler sin dudas. De echo yo actulmente realizo mis proyectos en ese software.

Algunas personas les gusta mas el assembler porque puedes controlar mucho mas el micro, tienes mas control de los tiempos y de las rutinas. Tambien puedes aprovechar mucho mejor la memoria.

Si no necesitas que tus proyectos sean tan exactos usa el Basic y no te compliques tanto con assembler, pero si tienes tiempo te recomiendo que estudies assembler por si acaso.


----------



## danielytus (Mar 12, 2011)

quisiera saber si se puede programar el 18F4550 en el micro studio yo tengo un demo y no me aparece esa familia de pic


----------



## F2APC (Mar 23, 2011)

danielytus dijo:


> quisiera saber si se puede programar el 18F4550 en el micro studio yo tengo un demo y no me aparece esa familia de pic




Micro studio o MicroCode Studio . Si es asi claro que puedes programar el pic 18F4550


----------



## arcturus1977 (Nov 28, 2011)

amigo podría programar un dspic 2010?? gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## dayra alexandra (Mar 31, 2012)

hola...necesito ayuda estoy empezando a programar y utilizo el microcode pero no tengo una ida clara para programar un pic16F873A...me pueden ayudar con un manual...gracias...


----------



## lubeck (Mar 31, 2012)

Esto es lo mas completo que conozco sobre los 16f87XA....

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/39582b.pdf


----------



## arcturus1977 (Abr 1, 2012)

Como están....microcode no programa los dspic2010 ya que no está actualizado....yo lo he intentado....te aconsejo que programes en mikrobasic para dspic....realmente es excelente
y sobretodo sigue siendo lenguaje basic


----------



## electronica001 (Mar 3, 2013)

hola tengo un problema con el microcode cuando  le mando a compilar me da el mensaje que se ve en la foto me pueden ayudar como puedo solucionar eso gracias mi computador es windows 7 y de 64 bits


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 3, 2013)

Ese error quiere decir que la carpeta donde tienes tu proyecto tiene una ruta muy larga,
y excede los 62 caracteres permitidos para la ruta completa del archivo, ahí te indica que el tuyo tiene 76.
Cambia de lugar la carpeta de tu proyecto hacia otro lugar mas corto. P.E C:\Mis Proyectos\Proyecto 1\
Así serían 23 caracteres, más los del nombre de tu archivo *.bas ó *.pbp

Te recomiendo que no compiles usando MPASM a menos que se trate de compilar un PIC18
Usando el compilador PBP para MicroCode no tendrás ese problema.

Suerte.


----------



## PauJef (Oct 16, 2014)

Problema con Microcode v4 no compila archivos pbp en windows 8.1
Saludos a todos, Mi problema es que tengo una laptop con windows 8.1 a 64bits y me descargue microcode v4 PBP 2.6 y MPLAB 8.15 y lo instale pero no me compila los archivos .PBP me sale el tipico error : *The Microchip assembler (MPASM) only up to 62 characters to be user for path and filename. Current length is 75 characters
*
Pero los archivos .BAS si los compila sin problemas.

Puse el direccion del archivo mas cercana en C:\\PROGRAMAS DE PROYECTO 4\\11.PBP, y me sale este error *WARNING: Only one filename allowed on the command line.
ERROR: Unable to open file C:\\PROGRAMAS DE PROYECTO4\\11.PBP*
.

Me descargue microcodeX con PBP 3.0.7 y MPLAB 8.90 y me compilo bien, pero solo es una version de prueba de 15 días
Por favor si alguien puede aportar alguna solucion a mi problema, no se si estoy instalando mal la version 4 de microcode o tengo que configurar algo, ya que en mi antigua laptop con windows 7 si compilaba bien.

De antemano Gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 16, 2014)

PauJef dijo:


> Mi problema es que tengo una laptop con windows 8.1 a 64bits y me descargué microcode v4 PBP 2.6 y MPLAB 8.15 y lo instalé pero no me compila los archivos .PBP, me sale el típico error: *The Microchip assembler (MPASM) only up to 62 characters to be user for path and filename. Current length is 75 characters
> *
> Pero los archivos .BAS si los compila sin problemas.


Esta pregunta ya tiene la respuesta en el mensaje anterior al tuyo.



PauJef dijo:


> Puse el dirección del archivo más cercana en C:\\PROGRAMAS DE PROYECTO 4\\11.PBP, y me sale este error *WARNING: Only one filename allowed on the command line.
> ERROR: Unable to open file C:\\PROGRAMAS DE PROYECTO4\\11.PBP*


En esto no entiendo por qué pones o te aparecen dos diagonales para separar la ruta del archivo.
Debería ser: C:\PROGRAMAS DE PROYECTO 4\11.PBP
O sea, con una sola diagonal de separación.


PauJef dijo:


> No sé si estoy instalando mal la versión 4 de microcode o tengo que configurar algo, ya que en mi antigua laptop con windows 7 si compilaba bien.


Tal vez esto te pueda ayudar.

_*Instalación de MicroCode Studio*_
Esto viene del tema: *Tutorial Microcode studio pro, que es? y como usarlo?*

*Compilar con MPASM en MicroCode Studio*
Esto viene del tema: *¿Cómo se puede compilar en picbasic pro en windows de 64 bits?*

Y si utilizas el Buscador de Foro, posiblemente encuentres más información.

Suerte.


----------



## PauJef (Oct 16, 2014)

En efecto solo es un backslash, yo solo le puse uno, pero cuando lo envie y se subio el foro se insertaron 2 no se porque!

He intentado de todo lo que dicen en los foros y nada funciona, me sale erros The Microchip assembler (MPASM) only up to 62 characters to be user for path and filename. Current length is 75 characters.

y cuando le pongo en una direccion mas corta C:\PROGRAMAS DE PROYECTO 4\11.PBP me sale, WARNING: Only one filename allowed on the command line.
ERROR: Unable to open file C:\PROGRAMAS DE PROYECTO4\11.PBP.

Ya revise los enlaces que me facilitaste, y todo eso ya lo he realizado y sigo con los errores, le puese para el compilador con C:\PBP para el Assembler con C:\programs files (x86)\microchip\mpasm suite y tambien lo hice con C:\MPASMWIN520, y no compila por nada de nada.

Y tambien le revise si acepto el compilador PBP 2.60 en el menú "Help/About..." y si me sale que reconocio el compilador version is PIC BASIC PRO 2.60.

Por favor que pueden recomendarme, talves se por ser windows 8,1 a 64 bits? ya no se que hacer!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 16, 2014)

Prueba creando tu proyecto escribiendo los nombres sin separaciones.
Tanto el nombre de la carpeta como el nombre del archivo.
Por ejemplo: c:\proyecto\prueba.pbp


PauJef dijo:


> ¿Tal vez sea por ser windows 8,1 a 64 bits?


Por ese motivo yo no he cambiado de sistema operativo.
Con Windows XP SP3 todo va de maravilla.


----------



## PauJef (Oct 17, 2014)

Gracias Darkbytes, voy a probarlo asi y luego informo como me fue....

Estare en contacto


----------



## PauJef (Oct 17, 2014)

Saludos Darkbytes, 

Comentando que ya compilo, pero compila medio extraño se abre una pantalla de MDOS se queda negra y se compila, pero bueno ya compila, no se porque sale esa ventana pero ya compila, de tantas cosas que le hice debe ser por eso que sale esa pantalla de MDOS, pero con tu sugerencia de ponerlo simple en c:\proyecto\prueba.pbp, funciono muy bien.

Si tienes alguna sugerencia de como hacer que compile con la ventanita normal de MPASM, seria el exito pero sino, lo importante es que compile.

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 17, 2014)

PauJef dijo:


> Si tienes alguna sugerencia de como hacer que compile con la ventanita normal de MPASM, sería el éxito pero si no, lo importante es que compile.


Pues no, al compilar usando MPASM esa ventana siempre aparece.
Cuando se compila usando los compiladores de PicBasic Pro (PM, PBPL, PBPW) esa ventana no aparece.

Pero al parecer no se puede compilar en Windows 7 y 8 si no se usa MPASM. (No me consta.)
En el manual de referencia se menciona que el compilador PM se provee pero que ya es obsoleto y recomiendan usar MPASM.

Sin embargo el que aparezca esa ventana del CMD de Windows no tiene mucha importancia.
Lo importante es que finalmente puedas compilar en Windows 8.

Suerte.


----------



## PauJef (Oct 17, 2014)

Claro Darkbytes, osea que el que me esta compilando es el MPASM, bueno pero gracias por tu ayuda, ya no sabia que hacer.

Nuevamente gracias por tus sabias y acertadas sugerencias.

Lo importante es que ya compilo


----------

